# Giro Stage 3: 190k



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Stage 2 had it all but mountains. Okay, maybe I am exaggerating. But those final 15k were pretty darned exciting. I love watching the group ride through the finishing circuit once before the finale. You see the crowd get excited, the riders start executing their plan and they ring the bell. And when they rev it up for the final stretch, the course plays completely different. You knew that final corner might claim a victim, and it took a few out. It was reminiscent of the final bend Cavendish bailed on before, claiming he would get another shot the next day and didn't want to risk injury. But the excitement started about 7.5k before that final bend.

Outside the 3k safe zone race leader Taylor Phinney touched wheels and went down. He mounted his bike cyclocross-style, only to find a dropped chain. After fighting hard (and I mean fighting. Lots of elbows on display in Stage 2) to stay within the first 10 positions, the rosa dream started to fade. A mechanic helped get the chain on track (it almost looked like it was dropped on the INSIDE...lucky it wasnt jammed), then later helped "adjust the rear brake." As I watched Phinney chase back on behind various cars, looking for a teammate who would eventually come, I couldn't stop thinking of the story about his father going head-long into a rear window. He did eventually get an armada of four teammates to eascort him to the finish, retaining his lead. But it was pretty nerve-wracking to watch.

Meanwhile, the other end of the race saw some jostling for position, riders bailing onto and off of an adjacent bike path, and Cavendish keep his cool in a sardine-packed group of sprinters. I fully expected The Chav to bail on this, knowing he had done so under similar circustances. But he waited. And waited. The window opened, and he went like Rocket Robbie. There was a moment he got squeezed toward Farrar, but no relegations this time.

Stage 3 is another twisty from one city and back. Six times. LEGO flat stage, but they managed to add some climbing points. Must be one of those nubs on the LEGO brick. 

















Hard to pick against Cavendish. I will say Renshaw climbed up the last 500meters after the crash, but seemed to run out of gas. Farrar might be getting itchy. Phinney mentioned he wanted to stay up front to both stay out of trouble and help Thor. It would be nice to see that happen, but I have a feeling this will be more of a true sprinters stage. It's too early for Cavendish to start gifting stages to teammates. So I will predict the redictable: Cavendish. 
That is of course if he can survive that climb...

One more note: kuddos to NBC for running this on the mother network for those of us that no longer get Universal.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Imagine my surprise when my wife flipped on the tv and stage 2 was on NBC network TV !!!!!


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

I was also shocked to find Stage 2 on NBC. Searched the next several days worth of schedule on all of the NBC channels but it looks like that's all us Comcast folks will get. I am still curious if any website posts the video online. I won't be able to watch live but would like to see the replay when I get home from work.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I don't have cable or sat either...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Taylor Phinney!!! Taylor Phinney!!! Taylor Phinney!!!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Cycling | Universal Sports | Year-Round Coverage of Olympic Sports & Athletes
For $20.00 you can watch the Giro live or replay stages on demand. I'm not wild about paying $20.00, but it's the only way I'll be able to see it all on my schedule.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

jd3 said:


> Cycling | Universal Sports | Year-Round Coverage of Olympic Sports & Athletes
> For $20.00 you can watch the Giro live or replay stages on demand. I'm not wild about paying $20.00, but it's the only way I'll be able to see it all on my schedule.


any one know if the coverage online is going to be HD?....Because to be honest, the OTA nbc was broadcasting yesterday was not good (resolution/video quality)


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i totally forgot w2's death was on stage 3 last year. knowing that, i think farrar will make a go at it. not sure cav will let him have it, but i am gonna change my pick to *farrar*.

tOg: i doubt the online will be HD. in the past, the clarity of the giro is not the greatest. i dont know why, but i dont think the cameras and transmission is the same that we get from the tour. i gues rai does not have the technology that tv1-99 in franmce has.
however, i am sure the italians are better drivers.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

I bought the Universal online streaming package. $20 for basically a month worth of prime cycling seems pretty reasonable to me given the ridiculous price of cable these days. I'll probably end up buying the TdF package as well.

The coverage is terrific: basically the entire race with no commercials. Commentary is added when it's available. Each stage looks like between 4 and 5 hours of coverage. It looks like the raw pool feed: minimal editing and relatively "rough". As a hard-core cycling fan, this is perfect for me. The video quality is SD and not all that terrific if I'm honest. It is archived post race so you can watch it on-demand (not sure for how long, though).


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

they sure were butchering the name pronunciation on TV yesterday....


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Touch0Gray said:


> they sure were butchering the name pronunciation on TV yesterday....


thats just bobke and schlanger. 

i will say schlanger can get pretty excited in teh final call. he goes ape and seems to be able to read the sprints.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Ouch big old crash at the line


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah.... just saw it on RAI... Horrible.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

Cavendish got chopped big time. Took down Phinney too, hope everyone is ok...


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Demare 4th after having to freewheel around the crashing cavendish, great move by the way. That young boy means business. He may have won that sprint with cav has a launcher !


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Marc said:


> Cav got cut off. Ferrari was totally at fault methinks.


Ferrari just did an Abdoujaparov.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Hiro11 said:


> W. T. F. Did you guys just see what I saw? Don't want to spoil anything, but what the hell was that?


Cav got cut off. Ferrari was totally at fault methinks.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Eurosport guys are speculating that Phinney may have snapped an ankle.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

W. T. F. Did you guys just see what I saw? Don't want to spoil anything, but what the hell was that?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cavendish was some 10 positions behind and tried to go in front, got cut first by other rider (name?) he could swerve around him, then Ferrari that probably hasn't seen him coming, cut him so fast that Cav touched wheels and went down.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiro11 said:


> OK, I guess we can talk about it. That guy didnt even look and totally took out Cav. cav then gets absolutely plastered by at least two bike (kudos to the first Liquigas guy who jumped him). Phinney gets totally wiped out on the right side. Ferrari or whoever that was needs some serious blame for that. Hold your effing line, jackass. Bush league crap there.


There's nothing wrong with changing line as long as it isn't a big move like he did. And one shouldn't have to look before changing line.

The real issue is he could pass safely on the left and choose to go completely on the right to catch Farrar's wheel which was really stupid.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Hats off to Favili who bunny hooped over one of the fell riders... Amazing skills and huevos to pull that off.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Dwayne Barry said:


> It was hard to tell whether he snapped a pedal off (or cleat?) and veered or veered and then somehow the contact with Cavendish caused the pedal (cleat) to snap off. Anyway that's what it looked like to me. Pretty sure that the rider who caused the crash came over the line single-legging it.


in the replay it is quite clear he didn't veer because of the pedal. He was exactly looking at Farrar which he intended to follow.


----------



## Taos Biker (May 27, 2008)

Ferrari had the entire left side open. What the heck was he doing? I know he didn't see Cav, but he had to assume someone was going to be coming up, and all that free pavement to the left. 
Maglia Rosa done, hauled off in the ambulance. Poor Taylor. Sucks.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Hiro11 said:


> OK, I guess we can talk about it. That guy didnt even look and totally took out Cav at probably over 40MPH. . Cav then gets absolutely plastered by at least two bike (kudos to the first Liquigas guy who jumped him). Phinney gets wiped out on the right side.
> 
> Ferrari or whoever that was needs some serious blame for that. Hold your effing line, jackass. Bush league crap there.


I think Ferrari is gonna get fined for that...if not he should be.

Phinney is officially out.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Marc said:


> Cav got cut off. Ferrari was totally at fault methinks.


OK, I guess we can talk about it. That guy didnt even look and totally took out Cav at probably over 40MPH. . Cav then gets absolutely plastered by at least two bike (kudos to the first Liquigas guy who jumped him). Phinney gets wiped out on the right side. 

Ferrari or whoever that was needs some serious blame for that. Hold your effing line, jackass. Bush league crap there.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

It was hard to tell whether he snapped a pedal off (or cleat?) and veered or veered and then somehow the contact with Cavendish caused the pedal (cleat) to snap off. Anyway that's what it looked like to me. Pretty sure that the rider who caused the crash came over the line single-legging it.


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

Bum deal for TP.... he could have afforded to be not so much in the mix... did anyone see any BMC guys up there with him ? I need to see that again.....Merda !


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

American cyclists are having some awful luck so far this year. In the past few weeks:

Leipheimer gets taken out when he's vying for a podium place in Paris Nice... three times in one stage. He then gets hit by a car in training which means that he'll not be ready for California.

Tejay Van Garderen gets hit in the face by a freak branch in Romandie and gets taken out of the race.

Peter Stetina gets hit by a car in training.

Phinney gets taken out while wearing pink in the Giro. A ridiculously stupid move by another rider does him in. He could be seriously injured.

If it weren't for Talansky, this season would absolutely suck as an American cycling fan. As it is, this isn't great.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Cavendish was some 10 positions behind and tried to go in front, got cut first by other rider (name?) he could swerve around him, then Ferrari that probably hasn't seen him coming, cut him so fast that Cav touched wheels and went down.


Cav was in 5th place when the accident happened.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

...nm


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

No broken bones for Phinney, apparently.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

its been more than just this year. look to last years tour, with Horner in fine form and getting wiped out, but still finishing the stage. 
Vandevelde and zabriskie also over the previous couple years, and Levi as well. If all these guys and injuries wouldn't have occurred, its hard to say how much better off US riders would be now.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Ferrari relegated to the back.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Cyclingnews is saying Phinney is still in, despite being driven off in an ambulance.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Crack Monkey said:


> Why was TP that far forward in a massive bunch sprint? I would have thought he'd want to be a bit further back to avoid the sprint carnage.


I think he was bringing Thor up...


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

Why was TP that far forward in a massive bunch sprint? I would have thought he'd want to be a bit further back to avoid the sprint carnage.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Crack Monkey said:


> Why was TP that far forward in a massive bunch sprint? I would have thought he'd want to be a bit further back to avoid the sprint carnage.


Because in the last 10km there are more risks of being caught in a crash when sitting in the middle or last part of a peloton. From a pure statistical point of view he was in the safest part of the peloton. But safest doesn't mean completely safe.

If you look at 4:55 in this video you will see him nearly freewheeling in the end of the sprinting bunch, ahead of the rest of the pack. He was not playing elbow to elbow with the sprinters. He was just unlucky to be on the right side of the road which was completely blocked...

...and he may be not that gifted in term of bike handling (he is from USA after all).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r84n6SMDKQQ


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> It was hard to tell whether he snapped a pedal off (or cleat?) and veered or veered and then somehow the contact with Cavendish caused the pedal (cleat) to snap off. Anyway that's what it looked like to me. Pretty sure that the rider who caused the crash came over the line single-legging it.


 Looked like he popped his foot out of his cleat when he hit Cav. Slammed it back down and pedaled off. Doesn't look like his foot was out or even a concern when he made the move.

Jacktard of the day award goes to ....


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

gusmahler said:


> Why am I seeing posts that reply to another post before the post it's replying to? E.g., post 36 is responding to post 37 even though post 37 was later in time than post 36.


change the view from linear to threaded or hybrid mode.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

keski, where are you?

i havent seen the replay, but man it doesnt sound good. my guess is phinney was still up there to help bring thor along. that was teh plan yesterday. i have also read he stayed down for quite some time, got looked at in an ambulance, then crossed teh finish line. in the interview i read he is selling tha line that he was confused on the ground, but once he was in the ambulance it started to come back. he was also grateful tomorrow is a rest day, leading me to believe he will have things looked at tomorrow. but for now is still in the race.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Why am I seeing posts that reply to another post before the post it's replying to? E.g., post 36 is responding to post 37 even though post 37 was later in time than post 36.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Scroll to about 8:15, Phinney went down HARD.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

What a stage ... Well TP hangs onto pink and heads to the hospital. I hope he is ok and can go on Wed. Cav carries his bike across. Ferrari claims ignorance. " I just did my own sprint"  and the race jury just did their own thing and relegated him to last place.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have to be honest and say that I believe if Ferrari wasn't an Italian and if this wasn't the Giro, he'd be kicked out of the race and perhaps fined. Relegation is pointless for a sprinter on a small team. 

The guy's reputation in the peloton is shot at least. That's probably worse than anything the race jury could have done.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Maybe it's other factors, but it seems to me that compared to HTC in recent years, Sky as the sprinter's team isn't keeping the pace high enough in the final 3 or 4k's. HTC would have things lined out hard for the final few k's, which kept a lot of the nonsense under control, but Sky lost the bunch both days. With 2k left you basically had RAGRAI and then a cat 4 pack sprint with 60+ guys thinking they're going to win the race.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Holy crap! That's was awful.

Seriously, it looks like Ferrari may have chopped Cavendish intentionally. It is hard to believe he didn't see anyone over there. I wonder if he is going to find himself flicked into a ditch in the coming days...


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

AdamM said:


> Maybe it's other factors, but it seems to me that compared to HTC in recent years, Sky as the sprinter's team isn't keeping the pace high enough in the final 3 or 4k's. HTC would have things lined out hard for the final few k's, which kept a lot of the nonsense under control, but Sky lost the bunch both days. With 2k left you basically had RAGRAI and then a cat 4 pack sprint with 60+ guys thinking they're going to win the race.


It is much more exciting when a few teams are vying for contention. I thought greenedge did a good job of controlling the last km. It's too bad Cavendish crashed, this would have been a good chance for Goss to beat him.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

T0mi said:


> Because in the last 10km there are more risks of being caught in a crash when sitting in the middle or last part of a peloton. From a pure statistical point of view he was in the safest part of the peloton. But safest doesn't mean completely safe.
> 
> If you look at 4:55 in this video you will see him nearly freewheeling in the end of the sprinting bunch, ahead of the rest of the pack. He was not playing elbow to elbow with the sprinters. He was just unlucky to be on the right side of the road which was completely blocked...
> 
> ...



Phinney is a very good bike handler (actually alot of the Americans are you having to ride Crits and all).


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

IMO it was an incredibly stupid/thoughtless, but nor premeditated, move by Ferrari. He deserves to be punished for it and a severe fine will have more impact than a relegation in his case but, personally, I can't see a case for him being DQ'ed.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

AdamM said:


> Maybe it's other factors, but it seems to me that compared to HTC in recent years, Sky as the sprinter's team isn't keeping the pace high enough in the final 3 or 4k's. HTC would have things lined out hard for the final few k's, which kept a lot of the nonsense under control, but Sky lost the bunch both days. With 2k left you basically had RAGRAI and then a cat 4 pack sprint with 60+ guys thinking they're going to win the race.


The HTC train had 3 top 10 sprinters in it (both Renshaw and Goss finished in the top 10 both yesterday and today), so it's understandable that this year's teams aren't quite as strong as the 2011 HTC team.

But I also wonder how much of it is on Cav. Yeah, Sky lost a bunch of the train early. But with 1.3k left, two Sky riders were in front but Cav had lost their wheel.

Orica Green Edge had a strong lead out today. Three riders in front for the last 1k to lead out Goss.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Cavendish on Twitter:


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

cq20 said:


> IMO it was an incredibly stupid/thoughtless, but nor premeditated, move by Ferrari. He deserves to be punished for it and a severe fine will have more impact than a relegation in his case but, personally, I can't see a case for him being DQ'ed.


I don't know, he had plenty of space to the left, but decides to cross 3 lanes of traffic when there wasn't an opening? He didn't get on farrar's wheel, we went clear past farrar to the right and chops cavendish. That italian video above makes it pretty hard to believe it was just an accident.

How do you take out the world champ, and not even get a fine?


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Renshaw agrees with Cav:


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

and from Phinney:

"I went down, but I am NOT OUT. Couldn't feel my foot there for a couple minutes...but nothing is broken... I live to fight another day"


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

foto said:


> I don't know, he had plenty of space to the left, but decides to cross 3 lanes of traffic when there wasn't an opening? He didn't get on farrar's wheel, we went clear past farrar to the right and chops cavendish. That italian video above makes it pretty hard to believe it was just an accident.
> 
> How do you take out the world champ, and not even get a fine?


Probably because the move was stupid and thoughtless...but I don't think there was any way that Ferrari could have known Cav's front wheel would be where it was.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Hiro11 said:


> _*The guy's reputation in the peloton is shot at least. That's probably worse than anything the race jury could have done*_.


Bingo. Absolutely correct. This is the punishment -- worse than a fine or a DQ. Roberto Ferrari's name now belongs with Theo Bos and other fool sprinters who are disliked in the peloton. When Theo Bos crashed yesterday I don't think anyone in the pro peloton cared. Roberto Ferrari made his bed.

Shameful move by Ferrari.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Ferrari was looking for a clear place to sprint, obviously he didn't see Cavendish coming full speed from behind. Cav was bad placed, and was making his way to the front from far, that is something not usually expected on a bunch sprint.

Ferrari was wrong in cuting to the right, and not hold his line, even though at that precise moment he had no line because he had the 3 others in front, one of the riders in front opened to the right ( name?), and Ferrari did the same, opening wider to place himself to the right side of him. Sure it would have been easier to open to the left but probably he was following the wheel and the opening to the right of the rider in front.

Usually when a sprinter comes from behind trying to find a spot for sprinting, he has to take care of his placement and avoid collisions with riders being left behind, and once he has his opening, then hold his line.

This simply happened too fast for Cavendish to react. bad bad luck.

And about Phinney and his team, well one of the main things about being the race leader is to keep himself out of trouble. Bad luck and a bit of inexperience for him too.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

cq20 said:


> IMO it was an incredibly stupid/thoughtless, but nor premeditated, move by Ferrari. He deserves to be punished for it and a severe fine will have more impact than a relegation in his case but, personally, I can't see a case for him being DQ'ed.


200 Swiss Francs doesn't send a message. That was his fine, plus relegation to last. He is a sprinter though so if you aren't first, you are last.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

spookyload said:


> 200 Swiss Francs doesn't send a message. That was his fine, plus relegation to last. He is a sprinter though so if you aren't first, you are last.


Agreed. I don't count that as a severe fine. Even worse, he doesn't appear to be in any way contrite. Although his actions were reckless and his post race attitude contemptible, I still don't think it was a deliberate "take out".


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

gusmahler said:


> Cav was in 5th place when the accident happened.


cav was going to finish 1st.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> Bingo. Absolutely correct. This is the punishment -- worse than a fine or a DQ. Roberto Ferrari's name now belongs with Theo Bos and other fool sprinters who are disliked in the peloton. When Theo Bos crashed yesterday I don't think anyone in the pro peloton cared. Roberto Ferrari made his bed.
> 
> Shameful move by Ferrari.


maybe he can get danielo hondo on his team.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> And about Phinney and his team, well one of the main things about being the race leader is to keep himself out of trouble. Bad luck and a bit of inexperience for him too.


well being up front next to cav isn't all that bad


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> And about Phinney and his team, well one of the main things about being the race leader is to keep himself out of trouble. Bad luck and a bit of inexperience for him too.



He was about where you expect a GC rider to be for a bunch sprint, out of the spring mayhem but in the front of the peloton, Where exactly do you think he should be? Middle of the bunch? OTB? broomwagon?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Sylint said:


> He was about where you expect a GC rider to be for a bunch sprint, out of the spring mayhem but in the front of the peloton, Where exactly do you think he should be? Middle of the bunch? OTB? broomwagon?


about where you expect a successful GC rider to be in any case. For those in doubt take a look at Evans finishes the first 10 days of the tour last year. Or how the Schlecks tried to do the same.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

gusmahler said:


> But I also wonder how much of it is on Cav. Yeah, Sky lost a bunch of the train early. But with 1.3k left, two Sky riders were in front but Cav had lost their wheel.


At about 2:55 in the video. Sky has the right side of the road but it narrows at that point heading into a sharp left. There are other teams along side. Cav gets separated from his two Sky guys when they accelerate and Renshaw slots in between. Cav is good enough to work his way back so he rode Renshaw's wheel until the sprint started to open up but he was certainly stuck a long way back.

I would not fault him for any tactics but the Sky train could have been more in control. The accelerating and weaving in traffic causes pace lines to get broken.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry, but Ferrari should be dq'd. That was one of the most egregious examples of reckless riding I've witnessed in almost 40 years of following professional bicycle racing.

However, being allowed to continue may ultimately be worse. The peloton has a long memory.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Renshaw was disqualified for a headbutt at the tour. I don't recall anyone being hurt by the incident. Ferrari displays a perfect example of dangerous reckless riding taking down and injuring riders and receives a $200 fine and is just relegated. 
Different races and different nationalities involved but it doesn't make sense.


----------



## hellcat405 (Jul 19, 2009)

If you enter promo code giro2012 (or maybe it's 2012giro) you can get it for $15


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

That was egregious. If everyone in the bunch was riding like that nobody would have finished on their wheels. Ejection would not be too harsh.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

I bet Ferrari is either going to get punched or somehow end up on the ground next stage.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

If I were Roberto Ferrari, I'd DQ myself. Cavendish is not the sort of gentleman to be trifled with. 

25 cents says tomorrow he suddenly appears on the ground with a tubular wrapped around his neck...


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

gordy748 said:


> If I were Roberto Ferrari, I'd DQ myself. Cavendish is not the sort of gentleman to be trifled with.
> 
> 25 cents says tomorrow he suddenly appears on the ground with a tubular wrapped around his neck...


LOL.

Tomorrow is a rest day and the day after is the team time trial. I wonder if all the anger will have subsided by the next group stage.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ferrari's move was indeed ridiculous and Cav was lucky not to be seriously injured.
BUT:
If this had been last year, no hopers like Ferrari wouldn't have been anywhere near the front at the sharp end of a stage like this. The HTC Train would have reduced the field down to the serious contenders who would then have contested the final showdown. 
The problem Cav has is that the Sky boys just don't have the power or speed for sustained high tempo peleton destruction duties. Cav was actually freewheeling and looking for a wheel to follow a couple of seconds before he was brought down - going that slow is always going to lead to trouble.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

All this "worst I've seen" stuff - anyone remember Abdoujaparov?


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

coldash said:


> All this "worst I've seen" stuff - anyone remember Abdoujaparov?


The difference is Djamolidine was mostly trying to kill himself.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

T0mi said:


> The difference is Djamolidine was mostly trying to kill himself.


If only that had been the case.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

coldash said:


> All this "worst I've seen" stuff - anyone remember Abdoujaparov?


Tour de France-Djamolodine Abdoujaparov's massive crash!!! - YouTube

Wow, never seen that before.

BTW, the word "worst" doesn't appear in this thread before your use of it.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

gusmahler said:


> Tour de France-Djamolodine Abdoujaparov's massive crash!!! - YouTube
> 
> Wow, never seen that before.
> 
> BTW, the word "worst" doesn't appear in this thread before your use of it.


I appreciate that. That's why the "quotation" was not attributed to anyone!

Wiki details the many and varied ways in which quotation marks can be used (and sorry if there was any confusion!).

.. anyway I'm sure Ferrari isn't all that popular at the moment but his antics are by no means unique.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

coldash said:


> .. anyway I'm sure Ferrari isn't all that popular at the moment but his antics are by no means unique.


Nobody said they were......


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Who Bunnyhopped? I'd like to add him to my list of bike-handling idols.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

litespeedchick said:


> Who Bunnyhopped? I'd like to add him to my list of bike-handling idols.


Elia Favilli from Farnese Vini.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Hiro11 said:


> I bought the Universal online streaming package. $20 for basically a month worth of prime cycling seems pretty reasonable to me given the ridiculous price of cable these days. I'll probably end up buying the TdF package as well.
> 
> The coverage is terrific: basically the entire race with no commercials. Commentary is added when it's available. Each stage looks like between 4 and 5 hours of coverage. It looks like the raw pool feed: minimal editing and relatively "rough". As a hard-core cycling fan, this is perfect for me. The video quality is SD and not all that terrific if I'm honest. It is archived post race so you can watch it on-demand (not sure for how long, though).


I'm loving it... good commentary without nonsense drivel (stage 3 didn't have the american guys, or liget) and full coverage. It's exactly what I want! So I'm very glad I paid the $20.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

CabDoctor said:


> I bet Ferrari is either going to get punched or somehow end up on the ground next stage.


There is no room for retaliation in pro cycling. That is a downhill slope that endangers all riders


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Chainstay said:


> There is no room for retaliation in pro cycling. That is a downhill slope that endangers all riders


somehow breaking away is assumed to be a documentary......


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

We don't get the Giro on terrestrial TV here in the UK. We still have the TdF though, which is good ... which is good ... :thumbsup:



on another note ...



Marc said:


> Probably because the move was stupid and thoughtless...but I don't think there was any way that Ferrari could have known Cav's front wheel would be where it was.





cq20 said:


> Agreed. I don't count that as a severe fine. Even worse, he doesn't appear to be in any way contrite. Although his actions were reckless and his post race attitude contemptible, I still don't think it was a deliberate "take out".





dougydee said:


> Renshaw was disqualified for a headbutt at the tour. I don't recall anyone being hurt by the incident. Ferrari displays a perfect example of dangerous reckless riding taking down and injuring riders and receives a $200 fine and is just relegated.
> Different races and different nationalities involved but it doesn't make sense.


He (Ferrari) could have gone on the left, there were acres of room ...


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

Hero move that day was the Liquigas rider who bunny-hopped Cav over his legs at 35mph...badass move. That is legendary bike handling and thinking right there!

Nobody mentioned this ever, but I'm pretty certain Cav was KO'd for about 1-2 seconds, he went classic stiff in his arms, and rolled onto his face, then another rider tried to avoid riding over him, bailed and the bike/rider hit Cav...then Cav came back awake.

That is something you see in MMA all the time, dude gets hit hard, flashed KO'd, then hitting them again wakes them back up.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Chainstay said:


> There is no room for retaliation in pro cycling. That is a downhill slope that endangers all riders


Really? That crap happens all the time, people get flicked and pushed into barriers. Didn't Karpets flick Contador at the TDF last year?


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

zigmeister said:


> Hero move that day was the Liquigas rider who bunny-hopped Cav over his legs at 35mph...badass move. That is legendary bike handling and thinking right there!
> 
> Nobody mentioned this ever, but I'm pretty certain Cav was KO'd for about 1-2 seconds, he went classic stiff in his arms, and rolled onto his face, then another rider tried to avoid riding over him, bailed and the bike/rider hit Cav...then Cav came back awake.
> 
> That is something you see in MMA all the time, dude gets hit hard, flashed KO'd, then hitting them again wakes them back up.


Luckily helmets are mandatory now. Could've been real ugly.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

foto said:


> Really? That crap happens all the time, people get flicked and pushed into barriers. Didn't Karpets flick Contador at the TDF last year?


Yeah, I think just like in other sports, as long as you can't prove animosity or ill intention (big gray area) some of these things are classified as "racing incident".

When Karpets took out Contador, instants before Contador had done something to him. I can't remember what, it was plain retaliation from Karpets. It all ended in "race indicent, nothing to see here, carry on". Even Contador didn't fuss much about it.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The RAI video of the last few kms of Stage 3 shows a lot of bumping and elbowing. 
One Liquigas rider almost pushes a Sky rider into the barriers just before the last turn.
A couple of teams went over the line doing everything they could to disrupt the leadout for Cav.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Yeah, I think just like in other sports, as long as you can't prove animosity or ill intention (big gray area) some of these things are classified as "racing incident".
> 
> When Karpets took out Contador, instants before Contador had done something to him. I can't remember what, it was plain retaliation from Karpets. It all ended in "race indicent, nothing to see here, carry on". Even Contador didn't fuss much about it.


this came to mind when talking about revenge. and contador didnt say anything because it was a bad tour for him. he was still under investigation, totally dominated the giro, and there seemed to be bad feelings toward him last year.

but if we want to start a conspiracy, Ferrari did it on purpose, hoping to crash Cavendish out of the Giro, and subsequently the Olympics. That is far fetched, especially as Ferrari didnt seem to look back and had no idea it was Cavendish he wiped out.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*but if you watch*



Chainstay said:


> At about 2:55 in the video. Sky has the right side of the road but it narrows at that point heading into a sharp left. There are other teams along side. Cav gets separated from his two Sky guys when they accelerate and Renshaw slots in between. Cav is good enough to work his way back so he rode Renshaw's wheel until the sprint started to open up but he was certainly stuck a long way back.
> 
> I would not fault him for any tactics but the Sky train could have been more in control. The accelerating and weaving in traffic causes pace lines to get broken.


in all of it Cav is calm, he slows down multiple times allowing riders around him to crowd, doesn't panic, starts his move, gets a slight cut off, slows a tad, then hits the jets. THEN he gets swiped by Ferrari cutting a diagonal to try to jump Farrar's wheel.

What pisses me off is, had Cav or Renshaw done that in a GT they'd have been tossed


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Is Ferrari Italian?*



Hiro11 said:


> I have to be honest and say that I believe if Ferrari wasn't an Italian and if this wasn't the Giro, he'd be kicked out of the race and perhaps fined. Relegation is pointless for a sprinter on a small team.
> 
> The guy's reputation in the peloton is shot at least. That's probably worse than anything the race jury could have done.


I thought he was South American


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> I thought he was South American


Italian racing for an Italian-Venezuelan squad.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm new to cycling, but not to sports. Why is there so much malicious actions in this sport? Doesn't seem to jive with the gentleman's agreement on waiting for riders who crash or have mech problems. IMO the solution is for the UCI to allow the whole peloton to police and impose punishment on themselves. For example, in the case of Ferrari, the whole peloton could've taken a vote and sent his ass home. It's only fair since the riders are the ones who have to ride with this jackass.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

SFTifoso said:


> I'm new to cycling, but not to sports. Why is there so much malicious actions in this sport? Doesn't seem to jive with the gentleman's agreement on waiting for riders who crash or have mech problems. IMO the solution is for the UCI to allow the whole peloton to police and impose punishment on themselves. For example, in the case of Ferrari, the whole peloton could've taken a vote and sent his ass home. It's only fair since the riders are the ones who have to ride with this jackass.


That'd be the only sport where the judge is the jury.

I follow several kinds of racing... from F1 to NASCAR, Road Cycling, MTB, 4X, MX, WRC, soap box, track, horses, supermaket karts, etc... All of them involve some kind of "malicious actions", bumping, bruising, etc. and in most instances they're just considered just "racing indicent" as long as no ill intention is proved (which is really difficult).

While I would not like to see road cycling transformed in Monster Truck Demolition Derby's, some fighting for positions is natural and unavoidable. We're reading too much on the incident.

Cav will not forget it, neither the peloton and some day, Ferrari will end up in a ditch. Retaliate now would be way too obvious. Vengeance is better served cold and the peloton will let this one chill for a while.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Chill guys... It was just an accident


----------

